# Are you a Speedo guy?



## Tames D (Aug 23, 2012)

I always said I would never wear Speedo. The image in my mind is the guy with a hairy back wearing those tiny shorts . Having said that, I now have a pair of Speedo board shorts and goggles. The quality is very good. I'm into swimming and now my kids are good swimmers so we're spending alot of time in the water together this summer.

So, is it me or does Speedo have a reputation? What is your swimming apparel of choice? 
And what do you women think of the Speedo thing .


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 23, 2012)

I have several speedos. NONE of them are banana hammocks. Those are nasty.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 23, 2012)

Back when I was on my college swim team I did own a pair in school colors.  Hated them then, worst part about swim team.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 24, 2012)

Omar B said:


> Back when I was on my college swim team I did own a pair in school colors. Hated them then, worst part about swim team.



What Omar said! :lfao:


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 24, 2012)

On the day I'm so good at swimming that I wax off my body hair to reduce water resistance to help me shave a tenth of a second off that chinese 16 year old's time, I might throw on a pair of budgie smugglers for the same reason.  Until that day, Speedo will have to live without my hard-earned.  Baggies all the way!

And that's coming from someone who lives in the land of Speedos, socks and sandals. 

Gnarlie


----------



## Tames D (Aug 24, 2012)

@ Omar and elder:  Well... were they a babe magnet for you?? LOL


----------



## elder999 (Aug 24, 2012)

Tames D said:


> @ Omar and elder: Well... were they a babe magnet for you?? LOL



Dude, I modeled* nude *for art classes in college, and it was less embarassing than that damn swimsuit!:lol:

......and got me more babes! :lfao:


----------



## Tames D (Aug 24, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Dude, I modeled* nude *for art classes in college, and it was less embarassing than that damn swimsuit!:lol:
> 
> ......and got me more babes! :lfao:[/QUOTE
> 
> :uhyeah:


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 24, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Are you a Speedo guy?



Na, maybe as a laugh I'll wear a mankini though


----------



## oaktree (Aug 24, 2012)

I am a surfer we wear board shorts.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 24, 2012)

Board shorts only... no 'nanner hammock for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2012)

Are you a Speedo guy? :lfao: Not just no but hell no...no body needs to or wants to see that.



Tames D said:


> So, is it me or does Speedo have a reputation?



Nah, it's just you :uhyeah:



Tames D said:


> What is your swimming apparel of choice?



Regular old pair of men's swim trunks



Tames D said:


> And what do you women think of the Speedo thing .



Well I only have two opinions to go on here, and I have never wore them so they were not actually laughing at me at the time .  An ex-fiancée who thought they were rather funny and they made her laugh and my wife who thinks they are stupid unless you are competing in swimming in the Olympics.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2012)

Tames D said:


> What is your swimming apparel of choice?



My choice: A wetsuit, with the rest of the gear depending on the specific place I'm swimming.


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 24, 2012)

Gnarlie


----------



## Gemini (Aug 24, 2012)

Board shorts. Anything goes in Vegas..except old men in speedos. *shudder*


----------



## oaktree (Aug 24, 2012)

Xue you wear this?




http://www.getfrank.co.nz/lifestyle/fashion/the-history-of-swimwear


----------



## Tames D (Aug 24, 2012)

kitkatninja said:


> Na, maybe as a laugh I'll wear a mankini though



This guy needs a serious bikini wax


----------



## Tames D (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep, board shorts are the way to go. I've always preferred O'Neil and Body Glove products. But these new speedo board shorts are good quality also.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 24, 2012)

Funny story.  I usually go down to the neighborhood pool at night or early morning to swim.  Last Thurs I took my nieces out there in the afternoon and some dudes were there racing each other thinking they were hot stuff.  It was fun destroying their dreams of being actually good at something and taking their money.

Silly them not knowing I can cover the whole pool with one good kick turn/dolphin kick.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Xue you wear this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From my last trip to the beach


----------



## oaktree (Aug 24, 2012)

Xue, were you the inspiration for the Scooby Doo ghost?





http://johnrozum.blogspot.com/2008/06/return-of-captain-cutlers-ghost.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Xue, were you the inspiration for the Scooby Doo ghost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, but that is where I got the idea to change my swimwear


----------

